# Juaser's Beauty in Black



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

Great car, Juaser!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Juaser's Beauty in Black (GLI_Man)*

I love that black headliner, BTW.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Juaser's Beauty in Black (GLI_Man)*

Thanks so much for posting the pics! I owe you one!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know if anybody needs anymore pictures of anything close up. Lets bring this fourum to life people!



_Modified by Juaser at 1:23 AM 11-8-2005_


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would kill for interior like this, delicious.....


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (skicross66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skicross66* »_Beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Double this one ...


----------



## DeeJott (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Juaser's Beauty in Black (GLI_Man)*

Awesome looking car! I have to admit that I am jealous - the wood steering wheel looks great. Unfortunately, it wasn't available in the 2005


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Juaser's Beauty in Black (DeeJott)*

Where did you buy your car from? I bought mine in Houston as well....
You should get the steering wheel and shifter and retrofit it. I'm sure it can be done quite easily.
Air suspension is a bonus as well







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeeJott (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Juaser's Beauty in Black (Juaser)*

I got mine from Millenium Audi. IMO, the only dealership in town who knows how to treat customers and has knowlegdable staff.
I will consider the retrofitting







How is that air suspension turning out? Does it work like in the A8 (=adjustable in MMI: dynamic, comfort, automatic)?


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Juaser's Beauty in Black (DeeJott)*

The air suspension is great. It is not the same system as the A8's, and the selections are as follows; lift, standard, automatic, and dynamic.
Good luck with the retrofit, and get some pictures up if you have time!


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Juaser's Beauty in Black (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_... and get some pictures up if you have time!

Or, email a couple to me and I'll post 'em for you!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Juaser's Beauty in Black (GLI_Man)*

Love it.


----------



## DeeJott (Jul 7, 2003)

*Pics of my C6...looks somehow VERY similar *

OK, you've asked for it


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my C6...looks somehow VERY similar  (DeeJott)*

Now we're talking!!!! Beautiful car!!


----------

